# Brois Johnson - oh dear



## njrose51 (Jul 14, 2016)

So he has been named today as our new Foreign Secretary.

Really? 

is this bumbling buffoon actually representing our country now?

(big sigh)


----------



## One Planer (Jul 14, 2016)

njrose51 said:



			So he has been named today as our new Foreign Secretary.

Really? 

is this bumbling buffoon actually representing our country now?

(big sigh)
		
Click to expand...

Who?

:smirk:


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 14, 2016)

Perhaps it is a clever move by May, can anyone see that bumbling fool lasting 6 months in the role.

I notice Hammond has done a full 360 degree turn on the Barnett formula in a matter of a couple of months.
Amazing what a bit of responsibility can do.


----------



## Region3 (Jul 14, 2016)

Schoolboy error imo calling someone a buffoon and spelling their name wrong


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jul 14, 2016)

dont be fooled by his outward manner, Brois or as we know him Boris is nobodies fool far from it . 
at least he wont need an interpretor when he is at his foreign office meetings as he can speak seven languages fluently.
 he will do a good job and wont be pushed by other countries into their way of wanting us to do things .plus he has some good ideas on border control.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 14, 2016)

Norrin Radd said:



			...plus he has some good ideas on border control.
		
Click to expand...


Do the ideas involve the use of water cannons?

I believe there are some currently available at a good price...

First to see will buy!


----------



## Fish (Jul 14, 2016)

Norrin Radd said:



			dont be fooled by his outward manner, Brois or as we know him Boris is nobodies fool far from it . 
at least he wont need an interpretor when he is at his foreign office meetings as he can speak seven languages fluently.
 he will do a good job and wont be pushed by other countries into their way of wanting us to do things .plus he has some good ideas on border control.
		
Click to expand...

I agree, he's a very intelligent man, I think the Americans will love him, especially when they learn he's a New Yorker.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 14, 2016)

Can't stand the man - after what he said about Hillsborough. Was hoping that he would wither away from the public eye. Has embaressed himself enough times in public and expect him to fully do it again - he has been given a nice big rope to hang himself


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jul 14, 2016)

MegaSteve said:



			Do the ideas involve the use of water cannons?

I believe there are some currently available at a good price...

First to see will buy!
		
Click to expand...

can i apply for a job of firing one of them lol.:lol:


----------



## Capella (Jul 14, 2016)

The German media is torn between horror and helpless laughter about this, btw. He seems a really odd choice for a foreign minister.


----------



## SocketRocket (Jul 14, 2016)

I think he will be very good at the job, lets see how he gets on before vilifying him.


----------



## SocketRocket (Jul 14, 2016)

Capella said:



*The German media is torn between horror and helpless laughter about this*, btw. He seems a really odd choice for a foreign minister.
		
Click to expand...

And that matters because?


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 14, 2016)

Norrin Radd said:



			dont be fooled by his outward manner, Brois or as we know him Boris is nobodies fool far from it ....
		
Click to expand...

If we are in spelling p-take mode, he's probably also "nobody's" fool!  We nobodies do indeed think he cn be a fool, though that my be a mask! He was much less the 'buffoon' when London Mayor, something I believe he did rather well!  



Norrin Radd said:



			...
at least he wont need an interpret*e*r when he is at his foreign office meetings as he can *speak seven languages fluently.*
...
		
Click to expand...

Homophobia, Xenephobia, Racist and Anti-Semetic included?


----------



## Khamelion (Jul 14, 2016)

Foxholer said:



			If we are in spelling p-take mode, he's probably also "nobody's" fool!  We nobodies do indeed think he *can* be a fool, though that my be a mask! He was much less the 'buffoon' when London Mayor, something I believe he did rather well!  



Homophobia, Xenephobia, Racist and Anti-Semetic included? 

Click to expand...

fixed that for you


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 14, 2016)

Khamelion said:



			fixed that for you 

Click to expand...

:rofl: :thup:


----------



## bluewolf (Jul 14, 2016)

I don't for one single second doubt his intelligence, just his scruples, character, honesty, integrity and international credibility... But not his intelligence, oh no....

On another note, I was hoping that we had seen the last of the Bullingdon boys.. Shame really...........


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 14, 2016)

SocketRocket said:



			And that matters because?
		
Click to expand...

Alliances are built on trust, Johnstone has been unearthed as untrustworthy and a serial liar. 
I thought that would be obvious to all.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 14, 2016)

Sooner he cocks up and is eradicated from the political landscape the better


----------



## rickg (Jul 14, 2016)

I like Boris....I think he'll do a great job.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 14, 2016)

Capella said:



			The German media is torn between horror and helpless laughter about this, btw. He seems a really odd choice for a foreign minister.
		
Click to expand...




SocketRocket said:



			And that matters because?
		
Click to expand...

Because it provides some insight as to how he is viewed abroad.   Given that as Foreign Secretary he may be involved in Brexit issues it is interesting to know what the main player in those negotiations thinks, and may affect how he is or isn't used.  Oh, and because it is somebody else's contribution, and without other's contributions there would be nothing to discuss and we'd have to read more of your condescending lectures instead.

Thanks Capella, some of us appreciated your input.  :thup:


----------



## user2010 (Jul 14, 2016)

Foxholer said:



			If we are in spelling p-take mode, he's probably also "nobody's" fool!  We nobodies do indeed think he can be a fool, though that may be a mask! He was much less the 'buffoon' when London Mayor, something I believe he did rather well!  



Homophobia, Xenephobia, Racist and Anti-Semetic included? 

Click to expand...





Double fixed that for you both!


----------



## drdel (Jul 14, 2016)

Sadly, this thread demonstrates how intolerant and rude posters become in order to maximise the impact of their groundless opinion.

I'd be willing to bet those posters being rude and insulting have never met or spoken to the guy.

Are we kidding ourselves that Golf is a polite sport of integrity?


----------



## bluewolf (Jul 14, 2016)

drdel said:



			Sadly, this thread demonstrates how intolerant and rude posters become in order to maximise the impact of their groundless opinion.

I'd be willing to bet those posters being rude and insulting have never met or spoken to the guy.

Are we kidding ourselves that Golf is a polite sport of integrity?
		
Click to expand...

Are people not allowed to form opinions based on media exposure and anecdotal evidence?? Are you basing your opinion of posters based on the above?? Have you met us?? Pot meet kettle??


----------



## Fish (Jul 14, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			Are people not allowed to form opinions based on media exposure and anecdotal evidence?? Are you basing your opinion of posters based on the above?? Have you met us?? Pot meet kettle??
		
Click to expand...

I have, and most if not all of you are knobs&#128077;&#128540;&#128514;


----------



## bluewolf (Jul 14, 2016)

Fish said:



			I have, and most if not all of you are knobs&#62541;&#63004;&#62978;
		
Click to expand...

Obviously, but you're allowed to say that as you know me.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 14, 2016)

drdel said:



			Sadly, this thread demonstrates how intolerant and rude posters become in order to maximise the impact of their groundless opinion.

I'd be willing to bet those posters being rude and insulting have never met or spoken to the guy.

Are we kidding ourselves that Golf is a polite sport of integrity?
		
Click to expand...

Excuse me old boy but I do not think 'groundless' is the appropriate word here, perhaps you should reconsider.


----------



## MarkE (Jul 14, 2016)

I like Boris. Sharp as a tack and well up to the job. The rest of the world will look on him as a classic British  eccentric and that will help make alliances abroad.


----------



## IanM (Jul 14, 2016)

Well one thing is sure....he send plenty scurrying to their "safe places" clutching their copy of the Guardian!


----------



## SocketRocket (Jul 14, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			Because it provides some insight as to how he is viewed abroad.   Given that as Foreign Secretary he may be involved in Brexit issues it is interesting to know what the main player in those negotiations thinks, and may affect how he is or isn't used.  Oh, and because it is somebody else's contribution, and without other's contributions there would be nothing to discuss and we'd have to read more of your condescending lectures instead.

Thanks Capella, some of us appreciated your input.  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I rather hoped Capella would have replied but as you seem to be his proxy: It matters about as much as what the Daily Mail or Express 'et al' have on their front pages. Tomorrows chip paper.  Where exactly did I suggest he has no right to an input, I asked why the opinion of the German Media matters to Johnson carrying out his duties, if that offends your sense of debate then it doesn't take much.

Regarding my "condescending lectures"  as you put it, is that a way of suggesting someone who is prepared to debate a subject contrary to your personal view must have a patronising superior attitude which needs  attacking ?


----------



## bluewolf (Jul 14, 2016)

SocketRocket said:



			I rather hoped Capella would have replied but as you seem to be his proxy: It matters about as much as what the Daily Mail or Express 'et al' have on their front pages. Tomorrows chip paper.  Where exactly did I suggest he has no right to an input, I asked why the opinion of the German Media matters to Johnson carrying out his duties, if that offends your sense of debate then it doesn't take much.

Regarding my "condescending lectures"  as you put it, is that a way of suggesting someone who is prepared to debate a subject contrary to your personal view must have a patronising superior attitude which needs  attacking ?
		
Click to expand...

I may be wrong, but I believe Capella is a "she", and lives in Germany. I'd say her input is very relevant.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 14, 2016)

MarkE said:



			I like Boris. Sharp as a tack and well up to the job. The rest of the world will look on him as a classic British  eccentric and that will help make alliances abroad.
		
Click to expand...

We hear this sort of thing a lot. Why is there no evidence of his much vaunted intelligence in his public persona? Is the bumbling gaffe-prone idiot we all know and love just an act?


----------



## SocketRocket (Jul 14, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			We hear this sort of thing a lot. Why is there no evidence of his much vaunted intelligence in his public persona? Is the bumbling gaffe-prone idiot we all know and love just an act?
		
Click to expand...

No, it's an eccentric personality,often a trait of very intelligent people and something sadly missing in the country these days.


----------



## bluewolf (Jul 14, 2016)

SocketRocket said:



			No, it's an eccentric personality, something sadly missing in the country these days.
		
Click to expand...

It's not missing. I see it most times I visit the Pub. What you're referring to is "eccentric and rich". A much different type of person.


----------



## SammmeBee (Jul 14, 2016)

Boris - will be the next PM (or the one after that).......


----------



## SocketRocket (Jul 14, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			I may be wrong, but I believe Capella is a "she", and lives in Germany. I'd say her input is very relevant.
		
Click to expand...

Male/Female/British/German makes no difference to the matter and again, who suggested their input was irrelevant?


----------



## SammmeBee (Jul 14, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			It's not missing. I see it most times I visit the Pub. What you're referring to is "eccentric and rich". A much different type of person.
		
Click to expand...

They are drinks in the pub btw.......


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 14, 2016)

SocketRocket said:



			No, it's an eccentric personality, something sadly missing in the country these days.
		
Click to expand...

Ok. Do we really want such an "eccentric" individual as our main international representative? Especially at this time when we are leaving what has been our main international community and are looking to forge new or different relationships?

Especially when his eccentricity has been known to manifest itself with racist remarks?

Personally, I think it's the wrong role for him whereas a more internal uk facing role would have been more appropriate.


----------



## bluewolf (Jul 14, 2016)

SammmeBee said:



			They are drinks in the pub btw.......
		
Click to expand...

Are you implying that eccentrics in the Pub are drunks?? Isn't Farage a regular visitor to Pubs? Are you calling him a drunk???


----------



## SocketRocket (Jul 14, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			Ok. Do we really want such an "eccentric" individual as our main international representative? Especially at this time when we are leaving what has been our main international community and are looking to forge new or different relationships?

Especially when his eccentricity has been known to manifest itself with racist remarks?

Personally, I think it's the wrong role for him whereas a more internal uk facing role would have been more appropriate.
		
Click to expand...

The racist remarks you mention, are they the ones referring to Obama and his ancestral dislike of the British Empire?   I cant see how that is a racist remark.    It's no more racist than suggesting Nicola Sturgeon has an ancestral dislike for the United Kingdom.


----------



## bluewolf (Jul 14, 2016)

SocketRocket said:



			Male/Female/British/German makes no difference to the matter and again, who suggested their input was irrelevant?
		
Click to expand...

You did. You asked "why does it matter". If it doesn't matter, then it's irrelevant. You can split as many hairs as you like, but everyone knows what you are saying.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 14, 2016)

SocketRocket said:



			The racist remarks you mention, are they the ones referring to Obama and his ancestral dislike of the British Empire?   I cant see how that is a racist remark.    It's no more racist than suggesting Nicola Sturgeon has an ancestral dislike for the United Kingdom.
		
Click to expand...

Regardless of how you might like to spin it that isn't the only example, as I'm sure you are well aware.


----------



## SocketRocket (Jul 14, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			You did. You asked "why does it matter". If it doesn't matter, then it's irrelevant. You can split as many hairs as you like, but everyone knows what you are saying.
		
Click to expand...

Asking a question whether it matters is not making a statement that it doesn't, it's asking the poster to explain why it matters.  

Also, you now appear to be speaking on behalf of 'everyone', if you want a proper debate thats fine, if  not don't revert to that type of comment please.


----------



## bluewolf (Jul 14, 2016)

SocketRocket said:



			Asking a question whether it matters is not making a statement that it doesn't, it's asking the poster to explain why it matters.  

Also, you now appear to be speaking on behalf of 'everyone', if you want a proper debate thats fine, if  not don't revert to that type of comment please.
		
Click to expand...

Splitting hairs again. If you can't discuss this properly, then please don't make the comments. See how easy that is? Debate, or argue. The choice is yours.


----------



## SocketRocket (Jul 14, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			Regardless of how you might like to spin it that isn't the only example, as I'm sure you are well aware.
		
Click to expand...

Whats up with people on here at the moment.  If you disagree you are accused of 'Spin'   If that's not the racism you refer to then I don't know what you're talking about.  Maybe you could explain rather than suggest I am being obtuse.


----------



## SocketRocket (Jul 14, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			Splitting hairs again. If you can't discuss this properly, then please don't make the comments. See how easy that is? Debate, or argue. The choice is yours.
		
Click to expand...

I am trying to debate but not getting far as I am accused of splitting hairs now.  I started this by asking a question to someone else.   You seem to want to interject and muddy the waters.  If you don't have anything to debate and the OP wont reply then theres nothing much left to debate.  Unless you have something relevant to the Boris discussion.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 14, 2016)

SocketRocket said:



			Asking a question whether it matters is not making a statement that it doesn't, it's asking the poster to explain why it matters.  

Also, you now appear to be speaking on behalf of 'everyone', if you want a proper debate thats fine, if  not don't revert to that type of comment please.
		
Click to expand...

It's the dismissive tone of the "question" that is the problem.  There were plenty of ways of asking but yet you chose that one.  Just as you again choose to be patronising in your instruction as to how you see fit for the discussion to continue.   If you actually wanted a debate with Capella you could have asked her why she thought Boris an odd choice, rather than the post you made.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 14, 2016)

SocketRocket said:



			Whats up with people on here at the moment.  If you disagree you are accused of 'Spin'   If that's not the racism you refer to then I don't know what you're talking about.  Maybe you could explain rather than suggest I am being obtuse.
		
Click to expand...

You seem unable to discuss any point now without having a go. Which is a shame. Johnson's racist remarks are well documented so my mentioning them should be uncontroversial. I think he's unsuitable to be foreign secretary, that's my opinion, which you are welcome to disagree with.

It may surprise you to learn that I'd also like our country to succeed so I think we should give ourselves the best chance to do so. Having this man as our top foreign diplomat doesn't seem the right way to do that.


----------



## bluewolf (Jul 14, 2016)

SocketRocket said:



			I am trying to debate but not getting far as I am accused of splitting hairs now.  I started this by asking a question to someone else.   You seem to want to interject and muddy the waters.  If you don't have anything to debate and the OP wont reply then theres nothing much left to debate.  Unless you have something relevant to the Boris discussion.
		
Click to expand...

Ive made my contribution to the Boris debate. I just don't like unnecessary condescension.  You were rude and abrupt with someone who's opinion you didn't like. 

My contribution to this, and every other political thread is now over. I prefer to talk in person, rather than via a keyboard anyway.


----------



## SocketRocket (Jul 14, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			Ive made my contribution to the Boris debate. I just don't like unnecessary condescension.  You were rude and abrupt with someone who's opinion you didn't like. 

My contribution to this, and every other political thread is now over. I prefer to talk in person, rather than via a keyboard anyway.
		
Click to expand...

If you find someone asking a valid question condescending, rude and abrupt then thats up to you and I am tired of repeating that point.   You have decided to keep making it without justifying the accusation so I wont ask you to again as it seems pointless.    As we don't have a reasonable option to talk in person and the forums raison d'Ãªtre is for people to debate at distance then it's keyboard or as you chose; nothing.   I hold no grudge due you having a different opinion though.


----------



## SocketRocket (Jul 14, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			You seem unable to discuss any point now without having a go. Which is a shame. Johnson's racist remarks are well documented so my mentioning them should be uncontroversial. I think he's unsuitable to be foreign secretary, that's my opinion, which you are welcome to disagree with.

It may surprise you to learn that I'd also like our country to succeed so I think we should give ourselves the best chance to do so. Having this man as our top foreign diplomat doesn't seem the right way to do that.
		
Click to expand...

FD, I'm not having a go.  I was asking you to elaborate on your remark that he has been racist, I guess I could google the history of what he's said but I thought it would be easier for you to explain.


----------



## rosecott (Jul 14, 2016)

Fish said:



			I have, and most if not all of you are knobs&#62541;&#63004;&#62978;
		
Click to expand...

You will pay for that - you know it's true.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 14, 2016)

SocketRocket said:



			FD, I'm not having a go.  I was asking you to elaborate on your remark that he has been racist, I guess I could google the history of what he's said but I thought it would be easier for you to explain.
		
Click to expand...

I don't really want to go over the specifics here as I thought it was pretty common knowledge. I'm not even saying he is a racist, just that he has a tendency to blurt out whatever nonsense comes into his head and on a number of ocassions that is quite politically incorrect (that's the kind spin incidentally). Google it if you like and come back if you don't think that's fair comment.

Obviously I dislike the man but the broader point is that, other than PM, I can't think of a government role to which he is less suited than foreign secretary. Appointing him raises questions about Theresa May's judgement. All in my opinion of course.


----------



## MarkE (Jul 14, 2016)

As i've said, I think Boris will do well. But let's be honest, he may be foreign secretary but that role is rather diminished in this particular Government. Davis is head of the Brexit and Fox International trade so there's it's not all left to Boris. I see him as the wing man to the other two, providing support.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 14, 2016)

MarkE said:



			As i've said, I think Boris will do well. But let's be honest, he may be foreign secretary but that role is rather diminished in this particular Government. Davis is head of the Brexit and Fox International trade so there's it's not all left to Boris. I see him as the wing man to the other two, providing support.
		
Click to expand...

Time will tell, marke.


----------



## Capella (Jul 15, 2016)

Oops, that discussion escalated quickly 

In my personal oppiona, Boris Johnson is a total tool and should not be let anywhere near politics, but that really does not matter ... I am not even British, so I have absolutely no say in the matter. The oppinion of the German public (and I doubt it is limited to Germany) as a whole might matter a little bit, though, because it seems unwise to make someone foreign minister who is not taken seriously by the countries he has to deal with. 

But he seems to be good at lying ... eh ... I mean "diplomacy", so maybe he is the right man for the job.


----------



## bobmac (Jul 15, 2016)

Capella said:



			But he seems to be good at lying ... eh ... I mean "diplomacy", so maybe he is the right man for the job.
		
Click to expand...

How do you know when a politician is lying..............
There mouth is moving


----------



## SocketRocket (Jul 15, 2016)

Capella said:



			Oops, that discussion escalated quickly 

In my personal oppiona, Boris Johnson is a total tool and should not be let anywhere near politics, but that really does not matter ... I am not even British, so I have absolutely no say in the matter. The oppinion of the German public (and I doubt it is limited to Germany) as a whole might matter a little bit, though, because it seems unwise to make someone foreign minister who is not taken seriously by the countries he has to deal with. 

But he seems to be good at lying ... eh ... I mean "diplomacy", so maybe he is the right man for the job.
		
Click to expand...

If you are looking for Politicians to ridicule then Germany have had a few worth considering, just like about every country.


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Jul 15, 2016)

SocketRocket said:



			If you are looking for Politicians to ridicule then Germany have had a few worth considering, just like about every country.
		
Click to expand...

You're doing really really well at accepting even the slightest hint of criticism.


----------



## Capella (Jul 15, 2016)

SocketRocket said:



			If you are looking for Politicians to ridicule then Germany have had a few worth considering, just like about every country.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely. I would never deny that. Does anyone remember LÃ¼bke? The mentioning of his name alone still makes most Germans cringe in vicarious embarrassment. And he was our president, for god's sake (thankfully, most foreigners don't even know that we have a president, since his actual political power and influence is minimal). In the German dubbing of the cartoon series DangerMouse, the character of Penfold was called LÃ¼bke (yes, they actually named him after the president, that's how bad he was).


----------



## Crazyface (Jul 15, 2016)

Mrs May is starting off in Top Gear!!!! Unbelieveable appointments and sackings. Shocked to see that bloke Nicky Morgan removed. LM doo dahhs O
Appointing Boris to such high office is a brilliant move. Giving him a top role, which is what he wants, and a job where he's gonna have to behave himself.


----------



## drdel (Jul 15, 2016)

Capella said:



			Oops, that discussion escalated quickly 

In my personal oppiona, Boris Johnson is a total tool and should not be let anywhere near politics, but that really does not matter ... I am not even British, so I have absolutely no say in the matter. The oppinion of the German public (and I doubt it is limited to Germany) as a whole might matter a little bit, though, because it seems unwise to make someone foreign minister who is not taken seriously by the countries he has to deal with. 

But he seems to be good at lying ... eh ... I mean "diplomacy", so maybe he is the right man for the job.
		
Click to expand...

So your opinion is formed from the honest media and having never met or worked with the guy (I have by the way).  

I'd say he is intelligent, quick to understand a debate and make a decision; not bad attributes in a politician. You might want to consider that he speaks several languages, was considered a pretty successful Mayor of London by Londoners that he was elected twice.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 15, 2016)

To be fair, most opinions of Boris are formed by listening to him speak. Most of his gaffes are not twisted from interviews, they are straight from the horses mouth for us all to hear in full. When he flattened the little kid playing rugby in Japan did the press twist that? No one who reaches his level of politics is unintelligent but Boris puts his foot in it more than most. His talents can be harnessed somewhere but the Foreign Office is about the least suitable place for him. Speaking several languages does not make you a diplomat. It just means you can upset people in their own tongue.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 15, 2016)

drdel said:



			So your opinion is formed from the honest media and having never met or worked with the guy (I have by the way).  

I'd say he is intelligent, quick to understand a debate and make a decision; not bad attributes in a politician. You might want to consider that he speaks several languages, was considered a pretty successful Mayor of London by Londoners that he was elected twice.
		
Click to expand...

Do you not feel that being known throughout  Europe as a serial liar is a bit of a handicap for a Foreign Secretary
He was actually laughed at on his first official event by the French.
At a time when we need serious politicians we are landed with this clown.
BTW I do not trust any media, I have seen and heard enough of this man to make up my own opinion.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 15, 2016)

Capella said:



			Absolutely. I would never deny that. Does anyone remember LÃ¼bke? The mentioning of his name alone still makes most Germans cringe in vicarious embarrassment. And he was our president, for god's sake (thankfully, most foreigners don't even know that we have a president, since his actual political power and influence is minimal). In the German dubbing of the cartoon series DangerMouse, the character of Penfold was called LÃ¼bke (yes, they actually named him after the president, that's how bad he was).
		
Click to expand...

Penfold was my hero - you've now shattered that illusion.

With Boris now at the foreign office, I may buy some shares in a "gun boat" manufacturer.:thup:

BTW - I'm sure Prince Phillip is a very intelligent man, doesn't mean he still hasn't upset half the known world, with his gaffes.


----------



## SocketRocket (Jul 15, 2016)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Do you not feel that being known throughout  Europe as a serial liar is a bit of a handicap for a Foreign Secretary
He was actually laughed at on his first official event by the French.
*At a time when we need serious politicians we are landed with this clown.*
BTW I do not trust any media, I have seen and heard enough of this man to make up my own opinion.
		
Click to expand...

And you know all about clowns for politicians in Scotland, don't you.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 15, 2016)

SocketRocket said:



			And you know all about clowns for politicians in Scotland, don't you.
		
Click to expand...


To answer your question yes, they are all in the Labour party.

BTW.......Your 'whataboutry' is getting more desperate by the minute.


----------



## SocketRocket (Jul 15, 2016)

Doon frae Troon said:



			To answer your question yes, they are all in the Labour party.

BTW.......Your 'whataboutry' is getting more desperate by the minute.
		
Click to expand...

As you are the master of 'Whataboutry' I bow to your knowledge and experience.   Do I get a little badge with wings on it?


----------



## delc (Jul 16, 2016)

Putting Boris Johnson in charge of foreign affairs is a bit like putting Cruella de Vil in charge of Dalmation puppies! I'm building a bomb shelter for when WW3 starts!


----------



## Oohmeoldbacksknackered (Jul 16, 2016)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Do you not feel that being known throughout  Europe as a serial liar is a bit of a handicap for a Foreign Secretary
		
Click to expand...

TBH I think pretty much a must for any politician.
(Cue racist stereotype)
Oh hee hon. Did you here ze new FS told le truth.
Zut alors. Je ne can par do bizniz with such a man.

A) I know it's not particularly funny.
But
B) You try typing rubbish like that and see what spell check insists on typing.

I may be an idiot, but I defend my constitutional right to be so without a dictatorial phone telling what to think.
I feel a certain brotherhood with all the Scotch folk now...
&#128521;


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 18, 2016)

Hacker Khan said:



View attachment 20228

Click to expand...

Couldn't even raise a chuckle at that. How depressing....


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jul 18, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			Couldn't even raise a chuckle at that. How depressing.... 

Click to expand...

Given who posted this I would say predictable rather than depressing.


----------



## Hosel Fade (Jul 18, 2016)

Would be quite amusing if he came out and said what he is thinking no holds barred; something like "It's a pity the coup fell through, without that moron Erdogan in charge the entire region would be better off"

Its like Saddam mk II where he will again outlast everyone that wanted him gone in the first place.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 18, 2016)

MetalMickie said:



			Given who posted this I would say predictable rather than depressing.
		
Click to expand...

You are aware of why the Trade Secretary left the cabinet I hope?
That is even more than depressing.


----------



## chrisd (Jul 18, 2016)

Doon frae Troon said:



			BTW I do not trust any media.
		
Click to expand...


You seem to quote "Wings over Scotland" enough as being an authority on all matters to be gospel!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 18, 2016)

chrisd said:



			You seem to quote "Wings over Scotland" enough as being an authority on all matters to be gospel!
		
Click to expand...

Not at all, their tongue can be firmly in their cheeks most of the time.
Wings is somewhere between the Maily Dale and the Guardian.
I quite like that.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 18, 2016)

I do believe Boris has been listening to someone on the personal presentation side.  When commenting on the Nice massacre he had clearly combed his hair (or had it combed for him) - but he does need it trimmed so not to cover his ears as that is not a great look for him - IMO.


----------



## Paperboy (Jul 19, 2016)

Hacker Khan said:



View attachment 20228

Click to expand...

Is there one for the Labour Shadow cabinet, think we could all do with a giggle.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 19, 2016)

With Boris J as FS I can't help but think about the YM episode where jim Hacker and Sir Humphrey are at a Qumrani reception.


----------



## Snelly (Jul 19, 2016)

rickg said:



			I like Boris....I think he'll do a great job.
		
Click to expand...

Me too.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 21, 2016)

Seeing our towsle-haired blondie Boris today sat next to US Sec of State John Kerry and along from Russian Foreign Minister Sergei Lavrov - I could not but wonder what on earth they think of him.  Not sure given his Brexit shenanigans they'll be thinking that his word is one to listen to - never mind trust.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Sep 21, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Seeing our towsle-haired blondie Boris today sat next to US Sec of State John Kerry and along from Russian Foreign Minister Sergei Lavrov - I could not but wonder what on earth they think of him.  Not sure given his Brexit shenanigans they'll be thinking that his word is one to listen to - never mind trust.
		
Click to expand...


And pray tell me for what great acts of international diplomacy have either of these giants been responsible. 

Intellectually he is, at least, their equal although, as yet, he may lack their experience. We shall have to wait and see.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 21, 2016)

MetalMickie said:



			And pray tell me for what great acts of international diplomacy have either of these giants been responsible. 

Intellectually he is, at least, their equal although, as yet, he may lack their experience. We shall have to wait and see.
		
Click to expand...

We will indeed have to wait to hear his wise words and what foreign policies and influence he develops and commands.  Who knows.


----------



## SocketRocket (Sep 22, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			We will indeed have to wait to hear his wise words and what foreign policies and influence he develops and commands.  Who knows.
		
Click to expand...

So your post is one of prejudice rather than material substance.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 22, 2016)

SocketRocket said:



			So your post is one of prejudice rather than material substance.
		
Click to expand...

It's one of opinion based on the fact that he is a serial liar - the most recently obvious being the Â£350m that could go to the NHS.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Sep 22, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			It's one of opinion based on the fact that he is a serial liar - the most recently obvious being the Â£350m that could go to the NHS.
		
Click to expand...

Is there any reason that you are so keen to pick up on lies from any politician from Westminster but less so when it come to politicians from the SNP? It's ok, you don't have to answer that, but would you like any salt or vinegar to put on the chips you've obviously got on both shoulders?


----------



## SocketRocket (Sep 22, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			It's one of opinion based on the fact that he is a serial liar - the most recently obvious being the Â£350m that could go to the NHS.
		
Click to expand...

This Â£350 million you talk of is an exaggeration of what was said.  The point was made that we would have the money we pay to the EU to spend on projects like the NHS.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Sep 22, 2016)

SocketRocket said:



			This Â£350 million you talk of is an exaggeration of what was said.  The point was made that we would have the money we pay to the EU to spend on projects like the NHS.
		
Click to expand...

Although even you must admit that having it printed on the side of the campaign bus was a bad idea. Especially as we all know that the Â£350 million claim wasn't factually accurate.


----------



## jp5 (Sep 22, 2016)

Â£350m wasn't an exaggeration of what was said.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 28, 2016)

SocketRocket said:



			This Â£350 million you talk of is an exaggeration of what was said.  The point was made that we would have the money we pay to the EU to spend on projects like the NHS.
		
Click to expand...

Yes - it was certainly an exaggeration - by Boris - and when a not insignificant number of the electorate thought it was money going to the NHS neither he nor any Leavers made *any *attempt to disabuse them of the notion - they just let it go - because it made great copy and a great selling point for the Brexit case.  And enough folks were taken in - and it worked.

And what was Boris's other key Brexit selling point? - yes it was the idea that Turkey was about to join the EU and how damaging hordes of Turkish immigrants would be to the UK.  And so now we see our Foreign Secretary snuggling up to the Turkish president telling him that the UK will do everything that we can to *support* Turkey accession to the EU.  

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/201...britain-will-now-help-turkey-join-eu-despite/

Now he may have a cunning plan thinking Turkey joining the EU will totally undermine the EU and give the UK even greater strength in relationships with a UK-less EU - but I am not so sure.  But it's OK - because - of course - we will be in total control of our borders and immigration and hence would never be impacted by the Turkish immigration chaos Brexiteers threatened us with.  

And in the article does our dear Foreign Secretary look statesman-like - er no - he looks just a little sheepish.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Sep 28, 2016)

ColchesterFC said:



			Although even you must admit that having it printed on the side of the campaign bus was a bad idea. Especially as we all know that the Â£350 million claim wasn't factually accurate.
		
Click to expand...

We knew that within a few hours of the bus going out.
Yet people still voted for them


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 28, 2016)

Doon frae Troon said:



			We knew that within a few hours of the bus going out.
Yet people still voted for them

Click to expand...

Because Brexiteers refused to tell them that their interpretation of the Â£350m was incorrect - and refused to adjust the figure (the lie) to reflect the actual balance paid.  They just let the lie and the misunderstanding run - because if it swayed a section of the electorate to vote _Leave _then job done - deal with the fallout afterwards - which for Boris was never going to be the case as we weren't going to vote to _Leave_.

Anyway - with Brexit we are where we are - though beyond leaving I have no idea where we are or where we are going - and I doubt *anyone *actually does.  But somewhere over the rainbow our is the palcle we will be - I await getting that picture painted in time by May's Merrie band.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 28, 2016)

There is a point where voters have to actually engage thier brains and work out if a promise is true or fantasy. The Â£350m was clearly fantasy and this was highlighted on day 1 and repeated regularly. I can't believe anyone based their vote on this and if they did then they were clearly so stupid that nothing anyone else said would change their minds.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 28, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			There is a point where voters have to actually engage thier brains and work out if a promise is true or fantasy. The Â£350m was clearly fantasy and this was highlighted on day 1 and repeated regularly. I can't believe anyone based their vote on this and if they did then they were clearly so stupid that nothing anyone else said would change their minds.
		
Click to expand...

You mustn't imply that any voters were that stupid to be taken in by the lies of Boris and his cronies.  I now have absolutely no idea of what Boris's view on Turkey accession is...or has it changed - as his view on Brexit did prior to start of campaigning.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 28, 2016)

I'm not accusing Leave voters of being stupid any more more than Remain voters. Any voter who believes such obviously ridiculous claims needs to engage their brain more. Both sides spouted more nonsense than I have ever heard in any previous election / vote. You need to sieve out the clear nonsense and see what is left.


----------



## Foxholer (Sep 28, 2016)

ColchesterFC said:





SocketRocket said:



			This Â£350 million you talk of is an *exaggeration of what was said*.  The point was made that we would have the money we pay to the EU to spend on projects like the NHS.
		
Click to expand...

Although even you must admit that having it printed on the side of the campaign bus was a bad idea. Especially as we all know that the Â£350 million claim *wasn't factually accurate.*

Click to expand...

Let's not beat around the bush! It was a blatant lie!

The other statements on the bus were fine - if classic election/referendum-speak (hinting at something good, but promising nothing!)!

Whether either of the top 2 lines in the pic in jp5's post swayed anyone is debatable. I'm more inclined to think that it was the bottom line rolleyes that most Brexiters went for!



Lord Tyrion said:



			There is a point where voters have to actually engage thier brains and work out if a promise is true or fantasy. The Â£350m was clearly fantasy and this was highlighted on day 1 and repeated regularly. I can't believe anyone based their vote on this and if they did then they were clearly so stupid that nothing anyone else said would change their minds.
		
Click to expand...

No! This is entirely the wrong way around! those making the promises should be forced to justify them! And if they cannot, then appropriate sanctions should be applied!

What you are suggesting would simply allow unjustifiable claims - blatant lies - to be made without any challenges!

Even Osborne's Â£4200 cost claim had some justification, though the fact that it was the 'high end' of Treasury estimates and did include 'up to' at some stage was conveniently forgotten!


----------



## robinthehood (Jun 10, 2019)

SocketRocket said:



			I think he will be very good at the job, lets see how he gets on before vilifying him.
		
Click to expand...

Oof, I like Boris too


----------



## MegaSteve (Jun 10, 2019)

robinthehood said:



			Oof, I like Boris too
		
Click to expand...

I find him a bit too self serving for my liking... Wasn't much cop as Mayor and would be a dreadful choice as PM...


----------



## robinthehood (Jun 10, 2019)

MegaSteve said:



			I find him a bit too self serving for my liking... Wasn't much cop as Mayor and would be a dreadful choice as PM...
		
Click to expand...

But he's going to give money more money to those who probably don't need it anyway.  ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jun 10, 2019)

MegaSteve said:



			I find him a bit too self serving for my liking... Wasn't much cop as Mayor and would be a dreadful choice as PM...
		
Click to expand...

Oh I don't know, the country needs a fleet of water cannon


----------



## robinthehood (Jun 10, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Oh I don't know, the country needs a fleet of water cannon

Click to expand...

I think he will be very good at the job, lets see how he gets on before vilifying him.

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ¤£ðŸ˜„ðŸ˜‰


----------



## drdel (Jun 10, 2019)

Foxholer said:



			Let's not beat around the bush! It was a blatant lie!

The other statements on the bus were fine - if classic election/referendum-speak (hinting at something good, but promising nothing!)!

Whether either of the top 2 lines in the pic in jp5's post swayed anyone is debatable. I'm more inclined to think that it was the bottom line rolleyes that most Brexiters went for!



No! This is entirely the wrong way around! those making the promises should be forced to justify them! And if they cannot, then appropriate sanctions should be applied!

What you are suggesting would simply allow unjustifiable claims - blatant lies - to be made without any challenges!

Even Osborne's Â£4200 cost claim had some justification, though the fact that it was the 'high end' of Treasury estimates and did include 'up to' at some stage was conveniently forgotten!
		
Click to expand...

Number on 'the' Bus came from a Government department - Boris did not supply the text or paint the Bus and neither did he calculate the number. The supplementary statement did not say the number would all be spent on the NHS it merely said more money would be potentially available.

He was not the only politician to 'selectively' quote or enhance the numbers to make their case on both sides of the argument.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 10, 2019)

robinthehood said:



			I think he will be very good at the job, lets see how he gets on before vilifying him.

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ¤£ðŸ˜„ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

Can we vilify him now we know he bailed once he realised he wasn't upto the job?


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 10, 2019)

drdel said:



			Number on 'the' Bus came from a Government department - Boris did not supply the text or paint the Bus and neither did he calculate the number. The supplementary statement did not say the number would all be spent on the NHS it merely said more money would be *potentially* available.

He was not the only politician to 'selectively' quote or enhance the numbers to make their case on both sides of the argument.
		
Click to expand...

Has that been airbrushed off the side of the bus??

In fairness, it was insinuating thatâ€™s what was going to happen.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jun 10, 2019)

robinthehood said:



			I think he will be very good at the job, lets see how he gets on before vilifying him.

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ¤£ðŸ˜„ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

I agree, scrap metal for old water cannon is probably about Â£5 a ton. Sounds like his financial acumen will be perfect...


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 17, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			I agree, scrap metal for old water cannon is probably about Â£5 a ton. Sounds like his financial acumen will be perfect...

Click to expand...

I'm not convinced BJ will do as he says, his track record of doing this is not good. And really BJ as PM? OMG. If he wins I'll be down the bookies to get my bet on against us coming out with "No Deal".


----------



## jp5 (Jun 17, 2019)

To be fair he's played a blinder. Picked the right side in the referendum, waited for a different PM to fail to deliver then swoops in pretty much unopposed.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jun 17, 2019)

jp5 said:



			To be fair he's played a blinder. Picked the right side in the referendum, waited for a different PM to fail to deliver then swoops in pretty much unopposed.
		
Click to expand...

I wouldnâ€™t say unopposed!
Itâ€™s just the quality of the opposition is poor imo.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 17, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			I wouldnâ€™t say unopposed!
Itâ€™s just the quality of the opposition is poor imo.
		
Click to expand...

Let's not forget that these are supposed to be the best candidates that the Conservatives have got. Shows what a state the party is in when this lot are the best they can muster for a leadership challenge.


----------



## jp5 (Jun 17, 2019)

clubchamp98 said:



			I wouldnâ€™t say unopposed!
Itâ€™s just the quality of the opposition is poor imo.
		
Click to expand...

He can get away with not turning up to a public debate with the other candidates and still walk it, I would say that is pretty much unopposed! Wouldn't disagree with your second sentence though. Rory Stewart is the only candidate that seems to have anything about him mind.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jun 17, 2019)

jp5 said:



			Rory Stewart is the only candidate that seems to have anything about him mind.
		
Click to expand...

Or at least is brutally honest and realistic in what he says.


----------



## SocketRocket (Jun 17, 2019)

ColchesterFC said:



			Let's not forget that these are supposed to be the best candidates that the Conservatives have got. Shows what a state the party is in when this lot are the best they can muster for a leadership challenge.
		
Click to expand...

They are not necessarily the best only the ones that want the poison chalice.


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 17, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Or at least is brutally honest and realistic in what he says.
		
Click to expand...

Watched him this morning on ITV, he seemed a nice enough fella, although said he wouldn't serve in a cabinet in a BJ lead government, which opened a gate for the presenters who were all over him on this. Bad mistake there. He should have said he would and then fight from the inside to contain BJ. I'll bet he was kicking himself afterwards, but it will be forgotten tomorrow.


----------



## SocketRocket (Jun 17, 2019)

Crazyface said:



			Watched him this morning on ITV, he seemed a nice enough fella, although said he wouldn't serve in a cabinet in a BJ lead government, which opened a gate for the presenters who were all over him on this. Bad mistake there. He should have said he would and then fight from the inside to contain BJ. I'll bet he was kicking himself afterwards, but it will be forgotten tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

I dont like his idea of A Citizens Forum to decide what we do.   I thought that is what we pay MPs to do and they already decided to let the public have  a referendum. Lets stop any more prevarication and make arrangements to leave.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 17, 2019)

SocketRocket said:



			They are not necessarily the best only the ones that want the poison chalice.
		
Click to expand...

Can you think of many others from the Tory party that you think would be a better candidate? I'm struggling to think of anyone off the top of my head.


----------



## SocketRocket (Jun 17, 2019)

ColchesterFC said:



			Can you think of many others from the Tory party that you think would be a better candidate? I'm struggling to think of anyone off the top of my head.
		
Click to expand...

I like the 'cut of the jib' from Stephen Barclay.   Listened to him addressing Select Committee and was very good.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jun 17, 2019)

Liking this new site I have found.
52 followers an a.

https://twitter.com/EnglandInEurope


----------



## gmc40 (Jun 17, 2019)

drdel said:



			Number on 'the' Bus came from a Government department - Boris did not supply the text or paint the Bus and neither did he calculate the number. The supplementary statement did not say the number would all be spent on the NHS it merely said more money would be potentially available.

He was not the only politician to 'selectively' quote or enhance the numbers to make their case on both sides of the argument.
		
Click to expand...

What supplementary statement?


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jun 17, 2019)

ColchesterFC said:



			Can you think of many others from the Tory party that you think would be a better candidate? I'm struggling to think of anyone off the top of my head.
		
Click to expand...

Ruth Davidson...â€¦..touted as a 'winner' by English Tory MPs despite losing SEVEN elections on the trot in Scotland by a considerable margin.
Her British Conservative and Unionist Party in Scotland Party [to give it it's proper name] popularity now stands at 11.6 %, even less than Thatcher in her pump.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 17, 2019)

gmc40 said:



			What supplementary statement?
		
Click to expand...

There were two - one on the bus and one on the Vote Leave campaign billboard...and Johnson stood or sat in front of both. Fact.

https://jonworth.eu/the-two-versions-of-the-350-million-for-the-nhs-slogan/


----------



## Foxholer (Jun 17, 2019)

drdel said:



			Number on 'the' Bus came from a Government department - Boris did not supply the text or paint the Bus and neither did he calculate the number. The supplementary statement did not say the number would all be spent on the NHS it merely said more money would be potentially available.

He was not the only politician to 'selectively' quote or enhance the numbers to make their case on both sides of the argument.
		
Click to expand...

Re the Number on the Bus...While the *number *may have come from a Government, its use in the claim has been described by the UK Statistics Authority as '*a clear misuse of official statistics*'! It did not make an adjustment for the Rebate negotiated by Thatcher.

So 'Does UK send Â£350M/week to EU?' Absolutely not!

So I stand by my 'original' description of the statement as a 'blatant lie!'.

Here's the link that shows 'the facts' https://fullfact.org/europe/350-million-week-boris-johnson-statistics-authority-misuse/


----------



## gmc40 (Jun 17, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			There were two - one on the bus and one on the Vote Leave campaign billboard...and Johnson stood or sat in front of both. Fact.

https://jonworth.eu/the-two-versions-of-the-350-million-for-the-nhs-slogan/

Click to expand...

I know that. Iâ€™m just waiting for the statement drdel is referring to? The one that states â€œmore money may be potentially availableâ€ lol!

Straight out of Boris book of being economical with the truth.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 21, 2019)

SocketRocket said:



			I think he will be very good at the job, lets see how he gets on before vilifying him.
		
Click to expand...

He was was he not. Excellent experience; top negotiating skills and delivery demonstrated; built great relationships in the EU and across the world - just what we need on the CV of our to be PM.


----------



## SocketRocket (Jun 21, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			He was was he not. Excellent experience; top negotiating skills and delivery demonstrated; built great relationships in the EU and across the world - just what we need on the CV of our to be PM.
		
Click to expand...

My post you just quoted was made three years ago relating to him being newly appointed as Foreign Secretary


----------



## IanM (Jun 21, 2019)

Even "Full Fact" (hardly a bastion of impartiality) says it is Â£350m a week gross and Â£250 million net of rebate.   (loose change down the back of a sofa!)  

The ONS NET figure is Â£267m. (2016)   So don't know where they got Â£250m from.  

Anyway the Bill is Â£350 - the rebate changes and can be given away.  Corbyn almost certainly will if he gets in.  

So...Boris used the Gross figure as one of convenience.  Not exactly a lie in the context of Corbyn lying about whose funerals he was photographed at.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jun 21, 2019)

I could not resist this one.

'So the next PM will be a man who is called the C word by mistake and the man who is called the C word deliberately' [#Fosh]


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 21, 2019)

SocketRocket said:



			My post you just quoted was made three years ago relating to him being newly appointed as Foreign Secretary  

Click to expand...

Fortunately we can change our minds over something we thought three yrs ago...


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 21, 2019)

Oh dear Boris. Didnâ€™t get off her, eh?


----------



## SocketRocket (Jun 21, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Fortunately we can change our minds over something that we thought three yrs ago...
		
Click to expand...

Its completly out of context.


----------



## User62651 (Jun 21, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Oh dear Boris. Didnâ€™t get off her, eh?
		
Click to expand...

Surprised the right wing press are all over this too. Boris starting to self defeat?


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jun 22, 2019)

Straight fight between Gove and Hunt now.







Probably.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Jun 22, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Straight fight between Gove and Hunt now.







Probably.

Click to expand...

What are you on about?
Gove  is out. The MPs votes decided that. Seems you don't know the system..


----------



## drdel (Jun 22, 2019)

gmc40 said:



			I know that. Iâ€™m just waiting for the statement drdel is referring to? The one that states â€œmore money may be potentially availableâ€ lol!

Straight out of Boris book of being economical with the truth.
		
Click to expand...

Do your research. It is the UK's gross liability based on GDP. There are variable rebates that can obviously change. Self evidently if the EU liability reduces there is the potential to redirect.


----------



## gmc40 (Jun 23, 2019)

drdel said:



			Do your research. It is the UK's gross liability based on GDP. There are variable rebates that can obviously change. Self evidently if the EU liability reduces there is the potential to redirect.
		
Click to expand...

I donâ€™t know what comment you are responding to but it isnâ€™t mine?

Have a read through the posts again, in order, and you will understand what I am referring to.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jun 24, 2019)

Johnson's new campaign song. 

Running Scared by Roy Orbison.


----------



## SocketRocket (Jun 24, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Johnson's new campaign song. 

Running Scared by Roy Orbison.
		
Click to expand...

Yours: Let the wind blow high let the wind blow low.


----------



## drdel (Jun 24, 2019)

As the front runner he has nothing to gain by a TV slanging match designed by the broadcaster to be a spectacle. Obviously his private life would be dragged up for titilation and serve only to embarrass his partner.

If he is wise he will stay quiet and not dignify these dressed up, stage managed entertainment events. The Tory members are the voters not the public,  we get to express our opinions when the GE comes around. 

Hunt calling him a coward is School playground stuff which has reduced his (Hunt's) standing in my eyes


----------



## MegaSteve (Jun 24, 2019)

drdel said:



			As the front runner he has nothing to gain by a TV slanging match designed by the broadcaster to be a spectacle. Obviously his private life would be dragged up for titilation and serve only to embarrass his partner.

If he is wise he will stay quiet and not dignify these dressed up, stage managed entertainment events. The Tory members are the voters not the public,  we get to express our opinions when the GE comes around. 

Hunt calling him a coward is School playground stuff which has reduced his (Hunt's) standing in my eyes
		
Click to expand...

Believe his constituents would still like some explanation as to why he went AWOL when he should have been in Westminster putting their case...


----------



## rudebhoy (Jun 25, 2019)

So Boris won't discuss his private life as he doesn't want to drag his "loved ones" into the public arena, yet his campaign team are happy to leak a stage-managed lovey-dovey picture to the press?

his hypocrisy is off the scale!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jun 25, 2019)

I desperately hope Johnson recovers from his little mishap and wins the Tory and Ex Unionist election.

https://stv.tv/news/politics/1438745-majority-would-back-independence-if-boris-johnson-became-pm/


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 25, 2019)

rudebhoy said:



			So Boris won't discuss his private life as he doesn't want to drag his "loved ones" into the public arena, yet his campaign team are happy to leak a stage-managed lovey-dovey picture to the press?

his hypocrisy is off the scale!
		
Click to expand...

...and let's just add that it seems bleedin' obvious that the photos were not taken this weekend - he's lost weight and quite a lot of his hair!

So the snowflake Remoaners are claiming that BJ and his team are guilty of deliberately attempting to deceive both the selectorate and the wider electorate. Hmmm.  Not good.  These photos could actually scupper things for 'Our hero'.

And as far as contact with Steve Bannon - do we believe Bannon and Farage or do we believe BJ?


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jun 25, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			...and let's just add that it seems bleedin' obvious that the photos were not taken this weekend - he's lost weight and quite a lot of his hair!

*So the snowflake Remoaners are claiming that BJ and his team are guilty of deliberately attempting to deceive both the selectorate and the wider electorate. Hmmm.  Not good*.  These photos could actually scupper things for 'Our hero'.

And as far as contact with Steve Bannon - do we believe Bannon and Farage or do we believe BJ?
		
Click to expand...

Not really, anyone with half a brain can see they are some hamfisted attempt at some possitive PR and to be trated as a bit of a joke. If you are getting angry about it then you really need ro recalibrate your anger as there are much more fundamental things to get angry about.  

And just to prove that nothing makes sense anymore I'm agreeing with Jan Moir in the Daily Mail.  And there's a phrase I'd never thought I'd hear myself saying. Ever.  https://www.dailymail.co.uk/debate/...oto-cheesy-Mills-Boon-scene-taking-fools.html


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jun 25, 2019)

https://twitter.com/IamHappyToast

Boris on the Titanic 
[scroll down to 21hrs]

And in Aberdeen Hunt pictured listening in to a ships microphone.


----------



## gmc40 (Jun 25, 2019)

Lying, deceitful, dishonest. Trump lite is on his way;

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/amp....act-checks-boris-johnson-claim-garden-bridge/

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/amp....boris-johnson-refuses-carrie-symonds-picture/


----------



## rudebhoy (Jun 25, 2019)

what a choice ...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 25, 2019)

Hacker Khan said:



			Not really, anyone with half a brain can see they are some hamfisted attempt at some possitive PR and to be trated as a bit of a joke. If you are getting angry about it then you really need ro recalibrate your anger as there are much more fundamental things to get angry about.

And just to prove that nothing makes sense anymore I'm agreeing with Jan Moir in the Daily Mail.  And there's a phrase I'd never thought I'd hear myself saying. Ever.  https://www.dailymail.co.uk/debate/...oto-cheesy-Mills-Boon-scene-taking-fools.html

Click to expand...

Oh I'm not getting really angry as nothing makes any difference to those wishing for a No Deal departure on 31/10 - hopefully with BJ as PM.  I am however a little bit concerned that today might see BJ branded a deceitful liar - but, again, I am confident that this won't make any difference to Tory Party members or Leave voters.


----------



## chrisd (Jun 25, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			today might see BJ branded a deceitful liar - but, again, I am confident that this won't make any difference to Tory Party members or Leave voters.
		
Click to expand...

So another outrageous slur on leave voters, I'm surprised  that the mods haven't taken issue with you over this comment!


----------



## SocketRocket (Jun 25, 2019)

chrisd said:



			So another outrageous slur on leave voters, I'm surprised  that the mods haven't taken issue with you over this comment!
		
Click to expand...

Just accept it all as white noise, makes it easier to dismiss.


----------



## chrisd (Jun 25, 2019)

SocketRocket said:



			Just accept it all as white noise, makes it easier to dismiss.
		
Click to expand...

Fair comment, but I find it offensive that he suggests those who voted out are willing to accept an MP who is a deceitful liar   - which I absolutely wouldn't (assuming I had any choice)


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jun 26, 2019)

Johnson would be brilliant at this 






Anyone know why he is poo scared of debating Hunt.
Hunt has shown that he is pretty lightweight in the earlier debates that Johnson ducked out of.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 26, 2019)

chrisd said:



			So another outrageous slur on leave voters, I'm surprised  that the mods haven't taken issue with you over this comment!
		
Click to expand...

What?  I was talking about BJ not Leave voters.  It is not the fault of Leave voters who believe BJ that they do so - it is the fault of individuals (such as BJ) who spin their rubbish and make it sound entirely plausible.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 26, 2019)

chrisd said:



			Fair comment, but I find it offensive that he suggests those who voted out are willing to accept an MP who is a deceitful liar   - which I absolutely wouldn't (assuming I had any choice)
		
Click to expand...

I thought that all politicians were deceitful liars and not to be trusted one inch - and most of us vote for them.  Why would BJ (and JH for that matter) be any different?


----------



## chrisd (Jun 26, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			What?  I was talking about BJ not Leave voters.  It is not the fault of Leave voters who believe BJ that they do so - it is the fault of individuals (such as BJ) who spin their rubbish and make it sound entirely plausible.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah right


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jun 26, 2019)

Ian Blackford calling Johnson a liar once again in the HoC.
The speaker seemed to agree with him this time.


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 26, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Ian Blackford calling Johnson a liar once again in the HoC.
The speaker seemed to agree with him this time. 

Click to expand...

Maybe the Speaker is just fed up of trying to educate Blackford in some manners.... depends what version of spin you want.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jun 27, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			Maybe the Speaker is just fed up of trying to educate Blackford in some manners.... depends what version of spin you want.
		
Click to expand...

Would that be the same Ian Blackford that seriously ill mannered Tory members constantly try to stop from being heard in the 'Mother of Parliaments' by hysterically yelling, howling and screaming at him when he speaks.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jun 28, 2019)

Very sad day for Scotland. Makes me quite angry.
Most of our nation saying 'Haste Ye Back'.

https://twitter.com/hashtag/whatwillthefuturehold?src=hash


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 28, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Very sad day for Scotland. Makes me quite angry.
Most of our nation saying 'Haste Ye Back'.

https://twitter.com/hashtag/whatwillthefuturehold?src=hash

Click to expand...

They haven't left. They are at an opportune time in their lease to move, and have wisely taken the chance to end that lease without being stuck with something expensive when there is potentially no need for something so big. 

They've moved to a temporary office, pending the outcome of Brexit. If Brexit doesn't happen, no doubt they'll find a new office. And if Brexit does happen, expect them to have an office anyway. The EU have numerous offices around the world in non-EU countries.


----------



## Foxholer (Jun 28, 2019)

Hobbit said:





Doon frae Troon said:



			Very sad day for Scotland. *Makes me quite angry.*
Most of our nation saying 'Haste Ye Back'.

https://twitter.com/hashtag/whatwillthefuturehold?src=hash

Click to expand...

They haven't left. They are at an opportune time in their lease to move, and have wisely taken the chance to end that lease without being stuck with something expensive when there is potentially no need for something so big.

They've moved to a temporary office, pending the outcome of Brexit. If Brexit doesn't happen, no doubt they'll find a new office. And if Brexit does happen, expect them to have an office anyway. The EU have numerous offices around the world in non-EU countries.
		
Click to expand...


Doon leaps to a conclusion - and gets it badly wrong! Makes him look quite daft!

Quelle suprise!


----------



## PieMan (Jun 28, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Very sad day for Scotland. Makes me quite angry.
Most of our nation saying 'Haste Ye Back'.

https://twitter.com/hashtag/whatwillthefuturehold?src=hash

Click to expand...

According to the EU website it was home to a huge EU delegation...................3 officials!!


----------



## Old Skier (Jun 28, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Oh I'm not getting really angry as nothing makes any difference to those wishing for a No Deal departure on 31/10 - hopefully with BJ as PM.  I am however a little bit concerned that today might see BJ branded a deceitful liar - but, again, I am confident that this won't make any difference to Tory Party members or Leave voters.
		
Click to expand...

You are becoming the forums nasty piece of work, your obviously learning from your mate.


----------



## Old Skier (Jun 28, 2019)

chrisd said:



			Yeah right
		
Click to expand...

He's on the back peddle, amazing he didn't blame it his mare down the pub, or his barber.


----------



## Fade and Die (Jun 30, 2019)

Top marks to Boris for his response to the petulant Stormzy and his gormless audience at Glasto... thought it was superb and very English;

â€œI want to pay tribute to Stormzy â€“ I am a great enthusiast and admirer of Mr Stormzyâ€™s works and I think heâ€™s one of the great lyricists and poets of our time.

â€œAnd I want to thank him for his rousing endorsement of the Back Boris campaign.

â€œBack Boris I think was what he said and there may have been some problem with the acoustics that caused him to be briefly misunderstood, but Stormzy seems to me to be thoroughly on message.â€ ðŸ˜


----------



## MegaSteve (Jun 30, 2019)

Fade and Die said:



			Top marks to Boris for his response to the petulant Stormzy and his gormless audience at Glasto... thought it was superb and very English;

â€œI want to pay tribute to Stormzy â€“ I am a great enthusiast and admirer of Mr Stormzyâ€™s works and I think heâ€™s one of the great lyricists and poets of our time.

â€œAnd I want to thank him for his rousing endorsement of the Back Boris campaign.

â€œBack Boris I think was what he said and there may have been some problem with the acoustics that caused him to be briefly misunderstood, but Stormzy seems to me to be thoroughly on message.â€ ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

It's a shame he didn't take the opportunity to be so eloquent on behalf of his constituents... Instead he chose to be elsewhere other than Westminster...


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jun 30, 2019)

Fade and Die said:



			Top marks to Boris for his response to the petulant Stormzy and his gormless audience at Glasto... *thought it was superb and very English;*

â€œI want to pay tribute to Stormzy â€“ I am a great enthusiast and admirer of Mr Stormzyâ€™s works and I think heâ€™s one of the great lyricists and poets of our time.

â€œAnd I want to thank him for his rousing endorsement of the Back Boris campaign.

â€œBack Boris I think was what he said and there may have been some problem with the acoustics that caused him to be briefly misunderstood, but Stormzy seems to me to be thoroughly on message.â€ ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

Superb? Very English? I knaw Boris's fans don't scrutine what he says that much but blimey charlie, it's hardly Monty Python is it.


----------



## Fade and Die (Jun 30, 2019)

Hacker Khan said:



			Superb? Very English? I knaw Boris's fans don't scrutine what he says that much but blimey charlie, it's hardly Monty Python is it.
		
Click to expand...


You do know what the racist got the crowd chanting donâ€™t you?... And Bojo passed it off as a pro Boris chant. Ok itâ€™s _not_ Monty Python but name any other British MP who would have even tried to be funny.


----------



## Old Skier (Jun 30, 2019)

Fade and Die said:



			You do know what the racist got the crowd chanting donâ€™t you?... And Bojo passed it off as a pro Boris chant. Ok itâ€™s _not_ Monty Python but name any other British MP who would have even tried to be funny.
		
Click to expand...

He was a lot kinder to BoJo than he has been to homosexuals.


----------



## Fade and Die (Jun 30, 2019)

Old Skier said:



			He was a lot kinder to BoJo than he has been to homosexuals.
		
Click to expand...

I tried listening to some of his efforts.
Boorish, materialist, swaggering, hateful tripe. Oddly though the Guardian thought it was the performance of the century!ðŸ¤”


----------



## Old Skier (Jun 30, 2019)

The man does a lot of good work in his community. It's a shame he uses his position when on stage to spout his homophobic and political views.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 30, 2019)

Fade and Die said:



			You do know what the racist got the crowd chanting donâ€™t you?... And Bojo passed it off as a pro Boris chant. Ok itâ€™s _not_ Monty Python but name any other British MP who would have even tried to be funny.
		
Click to expand...

Racist ? Stormzy ? Really ? - when was he racist



Old Skier said:



			The man does a lot of good work in his community. It's a shame he uses his position when on stage to spout his *homophobic *and political views.
		
Click to expand...

A tweet when he was 18 years old which is 8 years ago before he became famous and just another in a long line of people who said something poor when a kid and before they became famous - also something he has also apologised for. Unless there is other homophobic remarks he has been saying whilst on stage ?


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 30, 2019)

Old Skier said:



			The man does a lot of good work in his community. It's a shame he uses his position when on stage to spout his homophobic and political views.
		
Click to expand...

But Stormzy did a Twitter apology re his homophobic tweets, so all is good ðŸ˜‡


----------



## Old Skier (Jun 30, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Racist ? Stormzy ? Really ? - when was he racist



A tweet when he was 18 years old which is 8 years ago before he became famous and just another in a long line of people who said something poor when a kid and before they became famous - also something he has also apologised for. Unless there is other homophobic remarks he has been saying whilst on stage ?
		
Click to expand...

18 is hardly a kid but as long as everyone's happy then that's ok.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 30, 2019)

Old Skier said:



			18 is hardly a kid but as long as everyone's happy then that's ok.
		
Click to expand...

No one said everyone is happy but he clearly isnâ€™t using his position when on stage to spout his homophobic views as you suggest 

His life was very different when he was 18 and hanging around with gangs and people whoâ€™s views arenâ€™t great 

He has acknowledged that - apologiesed for it saying itâ€™s was disgraceful to say what he did. Should he know be persecuted for someone he did all those years back and since apologised for.


----------



## Mudball (Jul 1, 2019)

This video made my day..   behind the scene with the clever brois.   
https://www.facebook.com/watch/?v=1982177771865761 

License money paid off


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 18, 2019)

A few weeks ago Ruth Davidson boldly said that the 13 Scottish Conservative MP's will work as one unit for the best deal for Scotland.
That is the same Ruthy who, after three wrong choices on who to support in the PM race, now presides over 11 Scottish Tory MP's who are suddenly Johnson supporters. Total bunch of Charlatans.

edit....Looks like Johnson has stitched himself up like a kipper with his anti EU jokey blocky rant only to find that the 'elf n saftey' legislation he was yelling against was actually introduced by the UK


----------

